# Lost 2 Kayaks on San Miguel



## TLove (Apr 30, 2007)

Lost 2 Kayaks in the Sawpit Rapid on the San Miguel Tuesday night.  White Liquid Logic CR125 and an Orange Jackson Fun. If found please call 970-708-1011. Thanks.


----------

